# SATA unter Gentoo ... Erfahrungen

## nope2dope

Hallo,

ich möchte mir gerne eine Server aufsetzten und spiele jetzt mit dem Gedanken, Anstelle von teuren SCSI und langsamen IDE Platten einen Mittelweg mit S-ATA zu wagen. Ich habe mal gelesen das die Platten dann als SCSI angesprochen werden und, und, und ...

Aber meine Frage wäre, was habt ihr für Erfahrungen mit dem Einrichten von solchen Systemen gemacht? Mehraufwand: ja/nein ?

Meine bisher geplante Konfiguration wäre in etwa folgende:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>     Chenbro Genie-Server-Gehäuse mit 550 Watt ATX-Netzteil
> 
>     Gigabyte 8KNXP - Mainboard mit 1GBit LAN-on Board, RAID 0 und  1 auf IDE-Basis on Board
> ...

 

Ideen ? Anmerkungen ? Falsches Forum ?

Danke...

----------

## utang

hi, na ich bin gerade dabei mir n kleinen Server aufzusetzen und unter anderem habe ich ne WD Raptor an einem ominösen PROMISE Controller hängen und darüber hinaus boote ich von der HDD obwohl mein BIOS kein boot con SATA unterstützt.

Ich hatte das Problem,dass die LiveCD von Gentoo meinen Controller nicht erkannt hat(selbst die Knoppix 3.4 konnte mir nicht helfen). Ich vermute das es daran lag, das diese noch den 2.4 Kernel drauf haben. Ich dächte aber auch das mit dem Gentoo 2000.4 nun auch der 2.6 Kernel enthalten ist.

Also ich habe dann mein PRoblem so gelöst das ich die SATA HDD+Controller in mein anderes Linux System eingebaut habe (vorher natürlich den Kernel neu angepasst und compiliert) und dann das nötigste erstmal via chroot gemacht habe. Dann habe ich einfach die beiden dinge wieder umgepflanzt und dann im Server weiter gemcaht.  Das die SATA Festplatten als SCSI Device (/dev/sda) angesprochen werden ist auch wahr.  Im Bios habe ich auch boot from sCSI eingestellt damit halt von der SATA HDD gebootet wird und nciht von den anderen ATA HDDs.

so, das war eigentlich die einzigste kleine Hürde...

axo, das tunen der SATA Festplatten via hdparm klappt nicht, ich weiss leider nicht ob es n HDD-Tool gibt was eine alternative wäre.

----------

## [Micha]

ich hab den sil3112 sata controller mit einer maxtor 160gb sata platte.

also ich hab bisher keinen unterschied zu ide gemerkt.

die festplatte wird nur als hde und nicht hda erkannt. das ist der einzige unterschied den ich bisher feststellen konnte

----------

## nope2dope

Na das macht doch Mut.

Dann werde ich mich wohl mal an das Abenteuer wagen...

----------

## [Micha]

guckst du hier:

http://kerneltrap.org/node/view/1787

----------

